# botox/juvederm



## Jamie Dezenzo

First time for our facility 

This is a cosmetic case for wrinkles- Doc brought drugs/and money collected. Still need to put codes in system.

Botox inj galbella 20 units
Botox inj crows area 20 units
Juvederm inj nasolabial folds, upper lip, smile lines lateral to the nasolabial folds, ear lobules, and dry portion of the red lip

Thanks!!! 
Jamie


----------



## JessH2618

I'm not sure how other offices do it, but my office has "dummy codes" assigned for posting purposes in the system.  These codes are used whenever a cosmetic patient comes in for services and no claim will ever be genereated to the insurance.    

Diagnosis code used is V50.9 and the post would look something like this:

2009272 (the dummy code):  Botox, cosmetic surgery-non covered service, 40 units:  $600.

2009270 Cosmetic surgery-non covered service, 1 syringe:  $750


----------



## jgf-CPC

For cosmetic we just made up dummy codes so whatever you feel comfortable with numbers or letters...hope this helps!


----------

